# How to config /usr/ports/lang/racket ?(SOLVED)



## sw2wolf (Dec 7, 2012)

```
$cd /usr/ports/lang/racket
$sudo make config
===> Options unchanged
```

I want to config it not to create documents. Otherwise it will take long time to install racket.

Sincerely!


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 7, 2012)

You should take a look to http://pre.racket-lang.org/racket/src/README.

Modify schminc.h and follow instructions that been describing:


> If you make a version with omissions or additions, set
> USE_COMPILED_STARTUP to 0 and change the version on "schvers.h";
> then, `make cgc' and then `make cstartup' to create "cstartup.inc";
> finally, set EXPECTED_PRIM_COUNT to the right value and
> USE_COMPILED_STARTUP to 1 and `make' again. */



The second paragraph at the top of "schminc.h" describes a little version-changing and `make cstartup' dance you have to do when you add a new primitive.

You may be interested to read this section which detailing the performance of the racket code.


----------



## sw2wolf (Dec 8, 2012)

it is what i need, thanks!


----------

